# Fish Immune to ich after they had it once



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

When I had my first ich attack here not too long ago for the first time after all these yrs having had tanks; I read on the forum here and other places that it was suggested once fish had been exposed to ich and fought it off; they'd not have it ever again as they'd be immune to it.

Well I can SAFELY report ya'll back now: Its not true!

Back in ~late Nov my Rummy had ich, fought it off all fine. About 2 weeks ago one of the new Rummy's shot a few spots; I raised the Temp and it was gone in days (n meds added) now this morning, today, EVERYBODY in this tanks is coated white and no one had been added there for weeks; water comes back 0's and even the Rummy's that had it back in Nov are coated AGAIN:roll:

Me hating ich with a passion is a extreme understatement at this point but I figured I'd at least share my findings about the reported 'immune system' against ich.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Its a very silly myth IMO. Ich is well known for reappearing in tanks, due to incorrect treatment. 

Make sure you treat for at least a week after all signs disappear. Perhaps a quarantine tank is in order


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I had done the treatment & high temp for 5 days after all spots where gone....Now first it started that the Rummy's 3 of them like GONE, no dead bodies, no one jumped out, no filter involved, no skeleton, nadda and now this am BAMMMMM everybody is coated...I really am beginning to wonder if Tetra's are just not meant for me...I never had even issues remotly close to what I been going throught here latly with these Tetra tanks and its just not much fun any more right now :-(


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Quarantine tank along with disenfecting nets,sponges,syphons,and other tools after use ,;-)works well for me.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

1077 said:


> Quarantine tank along with disenfecting nets,sponges,syphons,and other tools after use ,;-)works well for me.


dont forget fish condoms for mating pairs!


...ok i couldnt resist. but yeah ive never had ich reappear, all i do is salt, increase temp, and go for a week after the spots are gone. not a single problem yet!


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow Natalie, I'm sorry to hear about this issue again. Are you goingto treat to just raise the temp and let it ride?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

They were fine for 2 weeks now....so the QT would have fooled me too there cause I wouldn't QT new fish for 8-12 weeks neither.
They had looked bunch better last night; will go check their "looks" as soon as the lights come on today - W/c day today anyway


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't know who told you that, but there's no way they could develop an immunity, maybe a stronger resistance, but no immunity. Being parasites, there's no way for the body to develop antibodies. That can only happen with viruses. But, I'm sorry! I think that's why I never got any tetras...I just always read they're so sensitive...then again...hmmm...It's got me thinking that a lot of my fish are rather sensitive, namely the corydoras and the puffers...but anyway, I guess just treat and run the motions. I really hope these Ich episodes stop for you!


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Natalie
Maybe it's time to look in to a UV sterilizer. If it's one problematic tank it could help. Or a diatom filter. While it won't remove parasites from infected fish they will from the water.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

@Kelso I rather not put names here; just wanted to share my 'contrary' info :-D
"so sensitive" is a understatement...I'm not sure at all I wanna continue down the "tetra route":| to be honest with you.
Cory Cats are not sensitive at all- IF compared to these Tetra's (Being my Cardinals; Rummy; Emporer...)


So far so good, everybody account for this AM (which is a plus these days to NOT loose fish here:roll and the big guy who was coated the worst only has 2 spots left on the fin now; so that's double good.

Did my weekly w/c in the tank, rearranged some plants and will dose again tonight...and the next and the one after that.....:roll:

I really think what kicked this tank off AGAIN after almost 3 months "clean" now was the mysterious disappearance of the 3 Rummy's there - I mean let's face it they had to go somewhere incl their skeletons and I'm sure that polluted the water to some unhealthy degree anyway, even if I didn't get no test results from that tank, but it may have been just enough to not read and yet (obviously) affect the fish.....

When I finished this tank just now I had a "talk" with them all to either stay clean & healthy now or it'll become froggy habitat and they can get going to someone else's home who'll have more "tetra-Hands" then me (would have never thought after all I'd sit here and be HAPPY bout my 55g and upset over the 45g...times change huh?!)


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

We must be twins. I have ich. Again. And I think it was because I dropped my temperature about a degree and a half. It's the only thing I have done differently. I can't believe this...=/

I went to check my params, 0, 0, 25, pH at the 6.2 it always is.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Angel079 said:


> They were fine for 2 weeks now....so the QT would have fooled me too there cause I wouldn't QT new fish for 8-12 weeks neither.
> They had looked bunch better last night; will go check their "looks" as soon as the lights come on today - W/c day today anyway


 

There are I think ,Three species of fish sold as rummy nose tetras. True rummy nose tetras are perhaps more sensitive than most of the other tetras with exception of maybe cardinals..
Given their sensitivity ,I might were it me,, (and it ain't) consider switching to water conditioner such as PRIME. I suggest this because many water condioners only address chlorine and chloramines. It is the biological filter that consumes the ammonia as you well know BUT,, until that biological filter can deal with the ammonia from chloramines at each water change, the ammonia from chloramines is free in the water.
Prime, not only takes less than a third of most water conditioners to detoxify same volume of water, it also detoxifys ammonia from chloramines. It is unclear to me how quickly the biological filter can address ammonia left from water conditioners that only break the bond of chlorine from chloramines and leave the ammonia for healthy biological filter but with sensitive fish,,perhaps the time it takes is causing stress?
I know that Prime detoxifys Chlorine,chloramines, AND ammonia almost instantly.
Might be something to consider?
In my view..Why would anyone want to use a product that left ammonia at each water change for plants or filter to consume when product such as Prime takes all the guessing from the equation/ Opinions vary.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

1077 that is correct there's the false rummy, the rummy and the fire head. I have the Hemigrammus rhodostomus (easily IDed by the nose).

I am using Prime; have been since before I stocked the Tetra tank (bought it because of being able to use more / longer Prime then ay other conditioner). I have 0 Ammonia in the Tap and all tanks same with NO2.


This AM all 5 Rummys are fine and there.....*Emporer's NOT SO MUCH 2 dead*  (leaving me with 2 outta 5)

I'm just damn devastated and I honestly start thinking whether its my old fashion handling or something in my water I can not test for...Tetra's may not be meant for me


----------

